# How hardy are baby Bristlenose plecs?



## mickmac247 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi I have had them shipped to me thru the mail. They were about 1 1/2 in and it took 2 days without a problem. I use belive it or not sweet potato to feed them as well as wafers. I peel and cut a slice of SP and stick either a fork or a stainless steel screw in it so it will stay on the bottom. it can last a week or more depending on how many are eating it, they need sometime to rasp on such as driftwood also. Good luck and let us know how you make out if you get them.
Mick


----------



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

They do much better with their parents for awhile. Yo ucna feed them veggie wafers, blanched zuccinia, shrimp pellets, agale wafers, sinking wafers. They should be fed at least 4 times a day. If you cannot do this at least make sure you give them the wafers as these dissolve, the food clings to the substrate, tank glass, driftwood, just throughout the tank and they can feed from this over the day.
wilma


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks both
I went back and had another look today - seems my first size-estimate was a bit out - I'm terrible with sizing things - they're round about an inch each but I still consider that small as I've never seen them at that size before. I brought 5 home with me so here goes! I've never had such small fish before

Mick - the sweet potato - do I jus give them a chunk and leave it there for a few days? Do I need to blanch it 1st? And the same for zuccini - I've given them a small chunk this afternoon but I've read conflicting info on blanching or not blanching - what did you do for your tinies?

omboocat - thanks for your list of suitable foods! You blanch your zuc - do you find it breaks down and pollutes the water fast?


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

At an inch or under I would say the most important thing is giving enough food without polluting the water. A large established tank with plenty of algae would work IF there were no other big fish which might peck at them. Even if they were not eaten, a good peck from a cichlid (for example) could injure or kill them. In a small tank alone they are safer, you do need to clean up uneaten food before it decays though. Most veggies will not sink unless you blanch them, you can take a raw pea, peel it, squish it and drop it in. Most other stuff needs blanching. You can put stuff in a weighted food clip and feed it raw though. They are tiny and will not be able to eat much. Putting very small amounts in which they can finish in a day or less is better than a big piece that sits for days and decays. They need more than just veggies, they do need protein too. If you have a bare bottom tank something like rehydrated non-hatching decapsulated brine shrimp eggs are great. But they would just fall into most substrates. Sinking pellets and discs would be better with a substrate. Then just keep the water really clean and they will grow up very nicely. They are fun to watch when they a little babies, when they get a little older they will even play with each other kind of like kittens. Much more fun they buying them close to full grown.


----------



## mickmac247 (Mar 14, 2008)

Glad you are giving them a try and yes they do play like kids. I do not blanch the SP. just peel a hunk about 2 in by 4 in and weight it so it sinks. it may take a few days for them to get the idea what it is but mine and others swear by it as another food to try. It may last a bit longer since they are small and not chomping on it like the parents I have do. Keep us updated and check out Planet Catfish website for lots of info on all types of catfish from names to breeding tips and suggestions. 
Mick Bannh knows her stuff as she sells them from time to time on Aqua Bid.


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

Good luck with your babies! 
I just noticed today that I have about thirty tiny baby BN plecos in my main tank! I hope I can find nice home for them all! I've been feeding the whole tank Zuccini and algea wafers so I hope they are getting food.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice!
Most of the time I can find 4 - whether that means I've already lost one or just that there's always 1 hiding, I don't know......
But they've got the sweet potato thing down now and I've seen them chomping away at it. I've got sinking Hikari wafers too and courgette - but the courgette went bad within a few hours so I've already done a water change because of that.

Now just to ID them - hahaha! I was told they're all from the same parents but a couple of them are different to the others???? Strange. They're generally very dark brown with defined creamy-brown spots, but two of them also have white edges to their fins and tails as well as a white line where tail meets body. Think I'll wait til they've grown a bit and try to ID them then - there's so many different types!


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

Yes, courgette/zucchini does not last long before fouling the water. It's a shame because they do seem to like it. Don't know if it has the same name, or even available in Wales but cooked (much more than blanched) Collard Greens are a great food, high in vitamins and minerals and (my favorite part) seems to take longer to spoil in the water than most other veggies.

If there is a lot of variety in the little fry you have, it's probably an Ancistrus sp3. As the most commonly kept, it's also the one which has had the most crossing of the color variants. I like the white tip tails the most.  May fade as they get older, the appearance of all of them may change. All the more fun starting with babies!


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

> "Most of the time I can find 4 - whether that means I've already lost one or just that there's always 1 hiding, I don't know......"


Check your filters _carefully_. They can and will get into them. I had to block off the interior of mine with an aquaclear filter sponge cut to size.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks guys

comet - I've checked my filter as you suggested and no little hidden plec - it was definitely worth a try though. Thanks for the tip - it'll be the first place I look if I mislay another!

bannh - I googled it, Collard greens are called Spring Greens over here, they're very common woop! Thanks for your feeding tips, I'm sure my babies are growing already though my OH remains unconvinced lol


----------



## michu (Dec 9, 2008)

kittytango, how big are your babies?


----------

